# Washington DC Time Lapse



## rquiceno (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently in Washington DC and I only have a week left here. I decided to do a time lapse of some of the most popular places. So far I have visited the White House, Lincoln memorial and The capitol. I'm going to upload a couple of time lapse videos I have so far. I want criticism. I want people to tell me if they do or don't look good. What can I do to improve them and any suggestions will be greatly accepted. Also, if you know of a good place to do a time lapse here in the DC area let me know and I will do it. Thanks everyone for your inputs.

The videos can be watched ​here, ​here and ​here.​


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2013)

Duplicate - Closed


----------

